# Ufo ST Revision - Wie soll der Neue werden?



## Falco Mille (19. November 2009)

2005 zum Ende der Bass Ära, hatten wir den Wunsch, einen würdigen Bass Nachfolger zu bauen, ein neues Volks-Nicolai. Wir dachten an einen robusten Rahmen mit großzügigem Federweg und solider Technik, einen vollwertigen Freerider, der sich für den Einstieg in den Downhillsport eignet, der aber gleichzeitig alltagstauglich ist und zumindest rudimentäres Touren-Potential besitzt. Um ein optimales Ergebnis zu erzielen, wollten wir unsere Freunde und Fahrer draußen im Freeride Land gern in den Entwicklungsprozess mit einbinden. Zu diesem Zweck setzten wir unter dem Arbeitstitel Ufo ST ein paar grobe Eckpfeiler ins IBC-Forum und luden zur Diskussion ein. Der konstruktive Dialog, der daraus entstand, übertraf unsere Erwartungen bei weitem, und gemeinsam mit der Nicolai Gemeinde entstand das Konzept für eines der erfolgreichsten Nicolai Modelle jüngerer Zeit.
Mittlerweile geht das Ufo ST ins fünfte Modelljahr, ohne dass sich an dem Rahmen etwas Grundlegendes geändert hat. Von kleinen Modifikationen einmal abgesehen, steht es heute da, wie am ersten Tag. Seit einiger Zeit erreichen uns vereinzelt Mails von Kunden, die sich nach einer Revision des Ufos erkundigten oder uns Vorschläge für Updates machen. Auch innerhalb unserer Firma wurde die Ufo Revision letztendlich zum Thema, und hiermit ist es offiziell: Wir möchten dem Ufo ST gern ein Facelift verpassen, und in der Tradition dieses Modells möchten wir alle Interessierten erneut zum freien Austausch im Forum einladen. Natürlich hat Kalle bereits eigene Ideen und bekanntlich seinen eigenen Kopf, aber dieser Kopf war auch schon immer offen für Anregungen, Kritik und Wünsche. Also freuen wir uns auf Eure Meinungen zu Themen wie: Was darf es kosten? Was muss es können? Welche Features soll es haben? Fette Gussets ober schlanke? Welche Zugverlegung? 73 er oder 83er Innenlager? 135er oder 150er Hinterachse?...oder was Euch sonst noch dazu einfällt. Wir freuen uns auf rege Beteiligung und sind schon mächtig gespannt.

Viele Grüße, Euer Nicolai Team


----------



## KHUJAND (19. November 2009)

^^da bin ich mal gespannt...^^

ich bin ja bekanntlich ein "ewig gestriger" deshalb kann es (soll es) so bleiben wie es ist.  
na ja ... ihr macht et schon. !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (19. November 2009)

Dann leg doch mal vor, Artur. Du bist schließlich Mr. Ufo. 

Viele Grüße, Falco


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2009)

beim neuen sollte die Hammerschmidt möglich sein, aber ich denke das ist eh schon beschlossene Sache.


----------



## chickenway-user (19. November 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Was darf es kosten? Was muss es können?



Nichts und alles natürlich. Also so wie bisher.



Falco Mille schrieb:


> Welche Features soll es haben?



Löcher um den üblichen Kram hinzuschrauben. 



Falco Mille schrieb:


> Fette Gussets ober schlanke?



Schlanke



Falco Mille schrieb:


> Welche Zugverlegung?



Da der Dämpfer ehh unten angenagelt ist: auf dem Unterrohr.
Unter dem Oberrohr ist auch hübsch.



Falco Mille schrieb:


> 73 er oder 83er Innenlager?



73 (ist es bei 83 nicht ziemlich blöd günstige Kurbeln zu finden? Und ist das Ufo ST nicht eher günstig?)



Falco Mille schrieb:


> 135er oder 150er Hinterachse?



135 (selbe wie beim Innenlager)


----------



## KHUJAND (19. November 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Dann leg doch mal vor, Artur. Du bist schließlich Mr. Ufo.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Falco



mich darfste nicht fragen...Falco
 ich glaub das ich der letzte wäre der ein UFO-ST an "seine grenzen" kriegt,- u. so einige leute auch. deshalb  kann ich es fast nicht glauben das leute bei euch anrufen u. nach update´s+ modifikationen schreien. 

"Mr. Ufo" . na ja nich ganz.
 evtl. wird´s 2010 ein Helius AM !


----------



## CaLgOn (19. November 2009)

Ich würde das Tretlager auch auf jeden Fall bei 68/73mm lassen, da es günstige und leichte Kurbeln für dieses Maß gibt (Shimano Hone, XT), aber eben auch extrem robuste (Saint). Auch die Achse mit 135x12mm finde ich ideal, da eine ausreichende Steifigkeit erreicht wird und die Auswahl an passenden Naben groß ist. Das Gewicht könnte natürlich etwas reduziert werden, aktuell 5,3 Kg? Vielleicht ist es ja möglich unter 5 zu kommen, ohne wirklich die Stabilität zu gefährden? Was den Federweg angeht, so würde ich auf die 165mm verzichten und eine 205/210mm Option vorziehen, da Leute mit einem Helius AM bei 160mm besser bedient sind und ich das Ufo als FR und DH Bike verstehe.

Insgesammt:
-68/73mm BB
-135x12mm
-Gewicht unter 5Kg (inkl. Dämpfer)
-Federweg im Bereich von 170-210mm verstellbar
-evtl. am Hinterbau Innen verlegte Züge (?)
-Preis unter 1600 Euro

Die alten Features wie: OnePointFive, ISCG old, einen 222mm Dämpfer, Eingelenker finde ich top und sollten bleiben 

PS: Ein Aufkleber wäre nicht schlecht wo drauf steht, wo für die kleine Stange unter dem Dämpfer ist, dann muss man das nicht 1000 mal erklären


----------



## softbiker (19. November 2009)

Anfangs stellte sich mir die Frage ob Ufo-St oder Helius.
Was dabei rauskam wissen die meisten.
Das Ufo ist ja nicht unbedingt der Tourensportler schlechthin die Option hierzu macht es jedoch interessant.
Da das AFR ja jüngst die tourentaugliche Klasse bis 200mm abdeckt würde ich mir ein Spaßbike für den Park wünschen.
Folgendes wären also meine Anmerkungen bzw. meine Wünsche und wenns so wird dann werde ich bei Neuerscheinung gleich ordern:

1. 

1.5 als Standard (also nicht aufpreispflichtig. Bei dem ganzen Taperd und Konischem Schnickschnack ein Rohr das mit entsprechendem Steuersatz jede Gabel gefahren werden kann)

2. 

150 x 12 mm Steckachse wird wohl das Maß der Dinge bleiben also
obligatorisch

3. 

Zwecks Reifenfreiheit Tretlagerbreite mit 68/73 mm (und auf jeden Fall g-boxx-kompatibel)

4. 

Das Verstärkungsblech am Unterrohr mit der Ufo-ST-Gravur entwder ein bissl filligraner oder ganz weg

5. 

Umwerferdom brauchts ja nicht mehr w. g-boxx oder HS-Option daher das Gelenk vielleicht auss dem Rahmendreieck nehmen und über dass Tretlager setzen dort wo normalerweise der DOM sitzt.

Wie schon gesagt da für den Downhill-Einsazt ein 230er und den Freeride-Einsazt ein 200er Gerät zur Verfügung steht würde ich weiter vorschlagen die Geometrie ein bissl hin zum Slopestyle zu ändern und den Federweg 

6.

auf 210 mm aufzubohren.

7. Lenkwinkel ein bissl steiler und Hinterbau ein wenig länger.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. November 2009)

..warum wurde das bass eigentlich abgesetzt ? war - IST- doch ein top bike !! greez , k.


----------



## kroiterfee (19. November 2009)

das gehört hier nicht rein.


----------



## haha (19. November 2009)

ich bin zwar nicht oft ufo st gefahren, aber ein punkt hat mich in der maximalen federwegseinstellung etwas genervt: das hohe innenlager.
das würde ich etwas absenken.
ansonsten unbedingt 1.5" steuerrohr beibehalten, da man alle gabeln fahren kann und auch die fronthöhe schön variieren kann.
etwas leichter wäre auch ne schöne sache. 
ansonsten ist das gerät eigentlich makellos. wenn der preis gleich bzw. günstiger werden würde, wär das natürlich auch super..
und die derbe optik mit den dicken blechen etc. taugt mir eigentlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (19. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> die Geometrie ein bissl hin zum Slopestyle zu ändern und den Federweg auf 210 mm aufzubohren.


  



das UFO-ST ist so wie es ist,- ein TOP Slopestyler


----------



## Framekiller (19. November 2009)

Naja das es gibt doch sogar zwei Nachfolger: 
Das Ufo ST für die Freerider und das Nonius für die CC ler und Tourenfahrer.
Der Unterschied ist halt die Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr statt am Oberrohr. Das Bass is halt wegen der Dämpferanlenkung recht degressiv und das hat halt viele gestört, is aber bei normaler Fahrweise weitaus weniger dramatisch als viele behaupten.

So nun zum Ufo ST: 
Der wichtigste Punkt wurde von Falco schon genannt, es soll ein Volksnicolai sein. Das heißt egal was es für tolle Ideen geben wird es muß bezahlbar bleiben will heißen es sollte auf keinen Fall teurer werden. Auch nicht um hundert Euro denn das ist gerade heute für etliche viel Geld. Wer Geld hat kann ja immernoch das ION G-Boxx kaufen.
Das Monstergusset mit Ufo ST Schriftzug muß bleiben, das find ich einfach zu geil


----------



## kroiterfee (19. November 2009)

wenn nicht schon so im programm: stützendurchmesser bitte mal in das alltagsmaß 31,6 ändern...


----------



## c0rNy (19. November 2009)

Ich finde, das Ufo St sollte vor allem bezahlbar bleiben, Gewichtsreduzierung, Optimierung hier und da, der Preis sollte auf jeden Fall im selben Rahmen, wenn nicht sogar etwas darunter bleiben.
Für mich ist das Ufo ein Bombproof Freerider mit Dh Ambitionen, und genau da sollte es sich weiterhin postionieren.
Der Umwerferturm kann wirklich wegfallen, weiterhin 68/73 Tretlagergehäuse, gerade da eben wie schon gesagt wurde, die Auswahl an vernünftigen Kurbeln für 83mm sehr begrenzt ist. Eventuell lässt sich ja auch etwas im Sinne einer verstellbaren Kettenstrebenlänge realisieren, das wäre das non plus ultra für die schon sagenhafte Variabilität des Rahmens. Weiterhin vielleicht eine größere Bandbreite für montierbare Kettenführungen, hatte enorme Probleme mit meiner e.13 oder der Boxguide.


----------



## Framekiller (19. November 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> das gehört hier nicht rein.



Uhhh das gehört hier nicht rein Uhhh 

Meckertante

Ich glaub du gibst auch kein Trinkgeld


----------



## KHUJAND (19. November 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> stützendurchmesser bitte mal in das alltagsmaß 31,6 ändern...



das is doch ein Taiwan mass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (19. November 2009)

edit. du bists nicht wert.


----------



## softbiker (19. November 2009)

Vielleicht bin ich ja diesmal früher drann.
Nachdem ich mein FR hatte, hat man mir nach und nach AM AC und jetz au noch AFR vor die Nase gesetzt und meins ausrangiert.

Aber 210 mm Federweg wär schon super.


----------



## Falco Mille (19. November 2009)

Ein Hinweis: Eine 150 x 12 Hinterachse bedingt ein 83er Innenlager, damit die Kettenlinie Stimmt. Breitere Hinterbauten machen das Heck steifer, und eine Kurbelgarnitur von Truvativ z.B. kostet für 83 mm auch nicht mehr, als für 73 mm. Bei Hammerschmidt ist der Preis ebenfalls gleich.

Viele Grüße, Falco


----------



## alterknochen (19. November 2009)

Ich würde es etwas mehr Richtung DH trimmen. Mehr Federweg, tieferes Tretlager und nen Lenkwinkel bei 64/65 Grad. Der Rest kann so bleiben...


----------



## CaLgOn (19. November 2009)

Einfach alles so lassen bis auf 210mm Federweg, Tretlager bei +/- 35cm, unter 5Kg und bei max. 1600 Euro Den kurzen Hinterbau mag ich sehr und 150x12mm / 83mm halte ich wirklich nicht für nötig...der Hinterbau ist doch schon sehr steif?!

EDIT: Aber eigentlich ist es mir egal ob 135 oder 150mm, sagt mir nur ab wann ich das Ding haben kann  Eine low Budget Alternative zum Ion fände ich halt richtig toll...


----------



## marco2 (19. November 2009)

Falco,
Das hat hier nur bedingt was zu suchen: die Lücke zwischen Nonius CC und Ufo St finde ich zu groß. Bin ich der Einzige, der sich ein Ufo Equivalent zum Helius FR/Am wünscht?


----------



## Omegar (19. November 2009)

Ich fahre mein UFO-ST jetzt seit drei Jahren und bin voll und ganz zufrieden. Da der Rahmen gerade durch die Geometrie einen so breiten Einsatzbereich hat, würde ich da nichts ändern. Bei der Hinterbaubreite stimme ich Falco zu. Diese auf 150mm zu erhöhen würde dem Rahmen und dem Einsatzbereich sehr gut stehen. Es gibt viel mehr 150x12mm Hinterradnaben als 135x12mm und ob man ein "normales" Innenlager kauft oder ein 83mm Lager macht vom Preis her keinen unterschied.

Daher Punkt 1: 150mm Hinterbau und 83mm Innenlager macht sinn!

Den Schwingendrehpunkt nach hinten zu verlagern, wie weiter oben gesagt, halte ich für sinnlos, da damit ein schlechteres Ansprechverhalten einhergeht. 
Außerdem denke ich das bei der Kettenstrebenlänge auch nichts verändert werden sollte, da gerade diese für einen Freerider/Downhiller relativ kurz ist (Ich liebe es) und viel zur Agilität des Bikes beiträgt. Das OnePointFive Steuerrohr ist und bleibt am Ufo sicherlich die sinnvolste Variante.

Die Verstärkungsbleche mit dem UFO-ST Schriftzug sind optisch sehr schön anzusehen und verleihen dem Rahmen eine sehr technische Optik. Nicolai eben! Das einzige Makel wäre für mich die untere Verschraubung der Dämpferhalterplatten. Hier kann ich mir sehr gut eine Dämpferaufnahme wie beim AFR oder ION vorstellen. Das würde den Hauptrahmen ein bißchen sauberer aussehen lassen. Dabei wäre nur das Problem der Aufnahme der Zugstange zur Entlastung des Unterrohrs zu klären, da dies etwas komplizierter werden könnte. Wenn dieser Dämpferschlitten (wie beim ION oder AFR) ähnlich der konstruktion am NoniusCC sein sollte, könnte dies aber realisierbar sein. Verstanden?

Punkt 2: Die Dämpferaufnahme könnte vieleicht eine neue Optik in der Form des IONs bekommen.

Letztendlich bleibt für mich nur noch die Frage des Federwegs. Ich denke das keiner das UFO wirklich lange mit 165mm gefahren ist. Ich fahre meinen Rahmen eigentlich seit dem ich ihn habe mit 195mm am Heck. Mit diesem Federweg und X-Fusion Dämpfer waren damit schon sehr ausgedehnte Touren möglich und das nicht mit dicken Waden. Für die Tourentauglichkeit des UFOs ist die Geometrie verantwortlich und nicht der Federweg. Außerdem denke ich nicht das die Möglichkeit einer Umwerfermontage am UFO sinnvoll ist, da dieser Rahmen einfach ein Gerät fürs Grobe darstellt. Eine B-Boxx wäre an diesem Rad besser aufgehoben als eine Dreifachkurbelgarnitur mit Umwerfer. Aber ich schweife ab. Der Federweg solte auf jeden fall weiterhin variabel sein. Ich denke das da 180 bis 210 oder 220mm sinvoller sind. Es wäre schön wenn man sich da anhand der Dämpferlänge entscheiden könnte. Also meinetwegen 222mm für 170 bis 200mm und 240mm für 190 bis 220mm. Aber dies nur am Rande.

Punkt 3: maximal 210 oder 220mm Würden dem Bike sehr gut stehen.

Das Tretlager abzusenken wäre eine Variante, aber nicht zwingend erforderlich. Wichtiger wäre mir ein bißchen mehr Reifenfreihait. 5mm mehr würden zum Beispiel die Montage eines Muddy Marys in 2,5 Zoll möglich machen, da die Reifenfreiheit dafür momentan (mit breiterer Felge z.B.:Mavic 739) zu gering ist. 

So, ich denke das wars erstmal.
Ich freu mich aufs neue... mal schauen wie es sein wird... UFO-ST für immer fahren. Ja, diese Idee gefällt mir!


----------



## CaLgOn (19. November 2009)

Stimme voll zu


----------



## Joerg_1969 (19. November 2009)

marco2 schrieb:


> falco,
> das hat hier nur bedingt was zu suchen: Die lücke zwischen nonius cc und ufo st finde ich zu groß. Bin ich der einzige, der sich ein ufo equivalent zum helius fr/am wünscht?



+1


----------



## Omegar (19. November 2009)

Eines fällt mir noch ein. ExtraLove sollte auch hier möglich sein. Es gibt genug Fahrer für die das UFO nicht nur ein Volksfreerider ist, sondern das Beste was es gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (19. November 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Ein Hinweis: Eine 150 x 12 Hinterachse bedingt ein 83er Innenlager, damit die Kettenlinie Stimmt.



tut es das? gibt ja auchn haufen bikes mit 73mm lager und ner 150er breite hinten...die funktionieren auch..oder was is genau dann der spuehrbare nachteil zu 83mm?


----------



## softbiker (19. November 2009)

Also ich sehe das auch so. 

Reifenreiheit könnte dass Ding schon gebrauchen. Das mit der Drehpunktverlagerung war auch nur so ne Idee. 
Ne Dämpfereinbaulänge von 222 um etwas über 210mm Federweg zu erreichen würde ich auch begrüßen da diese Dämpfereinbaulänge einfach gängig ist. 

Das das 1.5 Steuerrohr beim Ufo Standard ist wusste ich nicht. Umso besser.


----------



## steelo (19. November 2009)

Ich würde mir auch eine Art UFO AFR wünschen, eine Ergänzung zum Helius AFR. Gleiches (sehr breites und variables) Einsatzspektrum, aber eben als Eingelenker ausgeführt und entsprechend günstig für´s Volk. Meine Gedanken dazu:
- Geo hat sich für den Anspruch des DO-IT-ALL-Bikes bewährt, also warum ändern
- deutlich leichter
- schlankere Optik, die sich in punkto Gussets und Dämpferaufnahme am Helius und Ion anlehnt
- Hammerschmidt ist klar, vielleicht sogar als Set optional dabei
- Umwerferoption streichen
- Hinterbau-/ Innenlagerbreite so lassen
- 1.5? Wer braucht´s/ verwendet´s denn wirklich, ich würde die schlanke Linie eines 1.1/8" Steuerrohres vorziehen
- FW 175-205mm, nur noch eine Dämpferoption die aber taugt (Vivid z.b.)


----------



## Omegar (19. November 2009)

Die Zughalterungen sollten auch so bleiben wie sie sind. Die neuen sehen zwar gut aus, aber der Einfachheit halber sollten es doch die alten sein. (keine Gewinde im Rahmnen sind immer eine sehr langlebige Angelegenheit)

Zum Thema UFO AFR: Ich finde die Steuerrohgusstes beim AFR schlicht und einfach hässlich. Entweder ein richtiges wie dahmals beim Helius DH oder keins und dafür angepasste Rohrdurchmesser bzw Rahrwandstärke.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. November 2009)

Bitte verbaut weiterhin 1.5 als Standard, steht dem Rahmen überaus gut.
Wenn ihr den Rahmen Hammerschmidt-ready machen wollt bitte den hohen Drehpunkt beibehalten und einfach die Option einer Umlenkrolle dazu.

Ich suche meine Räder gezielt danach aus das sie einen möglichst schmalen Hinterbau haben, bin also dafür das weiterhin 68/135x12 der Standard bleibt. Der Rahmen ist ja auch so steif genug. 

Mit der Idee den Rahmen optisch etwas auszudünnen und evtl weniger fette Knotenbleche zu verbauen + ein paar Gramm Gewicht runter zu schaufeln könnte ich mich durchaus anfreunden. 

Das Oberrohr ist jetzt schon niedrig, das find ich klasse, je flacher desto besser. Tiefes Tretlager aber nicht zu flache Winkel damit es verspielt bleibt. 

Bitte kein 210mm Federweg!Den Federweg über 200mm zu drücken finde ich nicht zweckmäßig, eher was für den ausgeprägten Spieltrieb.Genau wie zu viele Einstellparameter. Gerne können auch Verstelloptionen wegfallen, wenns der WohlfühlGeometrie zuträglich ist... Ich kenn das Ja von Alutech, 3 Millionen Möglichkeiten, die meisten haben die Dämpfer in Positionen stecken das sich die Kisten wie Klo fahren 

Gut, hier sinds nur 4 Federwege, aber die meisten werden den Rahmen eh im größten Hub fahren bzw. nur davon abweichen wenn sie Umwerfer nutzen wollen. 2 Optionen reichen.

Ich bin recht zuversichtlich, ihr werdet das schon richten!


----------



## Bingo1979 (19. November 2009)

marco2 schrieb:


> Falco,
> Das hat hier nur bedingt was zu suchen: die Lücke zwischen Nonius CC und Ufo St finde ich zu groß. Bin ich der Einzige, der sich ein Ufo Equivalent zum Helius FR/Am wünscht?



Die Idee finde ich auch nicht schlecht.

160 mm Federweg vorne und hinten.

ca. 3 kg Gewicht

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## Bingo1979 (19. November 2009)

Den Rahmen auch in XL anbieten


----------



## Omegar (19. November 2009)

Damit kommen wir dann auf zwei UFOs: DH und Enduro.
Wäre auch nicht schlecht, da man den Rahmen für die Verschiedenen Einsatzbereiche gezielter auslegen kann. Dann stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob der niedrige Preis gehalten werden kann...


----------



## hopfer (19. November 2009)

Steuerrohr: 1,5 Zoll
Hinterbau: 150mm (135mm sind auch zu verkraften / 142 sind wahrscheinlich verpönt oder?)
Tretlager: 83mm (73mm wären auch nicht schlimm)
Federweg: 210mm
Lenkwinkel: 64°-66°

Großteilig wird das Ufo als DH Rad gefahren daher halte ich die Umwerfer Befestigung auch für sinnlos.
weniger Gewicht wäre natürlich toll genauso wie das Extra Love Programm!
Kettenstreben mit ca. 440mm wären den DH Ambitionen dienlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (19. November 2009)

Passt hier vielleicht nicht ganz, aber ich fände eine abgespeckte Version des ION ST super - ein ION FR sozusagen. Also FW bis ca. 170 oder 180 mm dazu trail- und parktauglich, Rahmengewicht um, besser unter 4 kg (mit Dämpfer). Da es ja nun aber das Helius AFR gibt, wird's so ein abgespecktes ION ST wohl kaum geben.  (Auch wenn ich scheinbar nicht der einzige bin, der sich so etwas zu wünschen scheint...)


----------



## obim (19. November 2009)

marco2 schrieb:


> Falco,
> Das hat hier nur bedingt was zu suchen: die Lücke zwischen Nonius CC und Ufo St finde ich zu groß. Bin ich der Einzige, der sich ein Ufo Equivalent zum Helius FR/Am wünscht?



Marco, wir sind mindestens zu sechst!

Ad UFO ST: Gewicht runter und etwas eleganter bitte, B-Boxx/HS ready, 135/73/1.8 _oder_ 1.5/31,6 - ich bau auf euch!


----------



## Framekiller (20. November 2009)

Ich muß sagen die Idee gefällt mir sehr gut statt dem Ufo ST: 
Ein Ufo DH und ein Ufo AM


----------



## KHUJAND (20. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> und meins ausrangiert.


^^ aber es ist u. bleibt ein -N- 

bevor ich meine bikemarke wechseln würde,-  würde ich den MTB sport ganz an den nagel hängen. 

bedingt durch meine "pulverbeschichterei" habe ich schon so viel "namhaften" schrott gesehen,- angefangen von der verarbeitung,-  über die rahmen konstruktion bis hin zu den (immer) sau schlechten lagern...
hätt´ich schon garkeinen bock mehr aufs MTB fahren.


----------



## Bingo1979 (20. November 2009)

@ Falco

Wie sieht denn der zeitliche Rahmen aus? Wann soll der neue oder die neuen Rahmen auf den Markt?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## geq (20. November 2009)

So folks, auch wenn ich gerade einmal auf nem ufo saß hätt ich trotzdem die ein oder andere Anregung!
Also ich sehe einen Nachteil im Gewicht ein bisschen abspecken fände ich sehr schön.(schlanke Gussets)
Auch wenn ich damit scheinbar sehr in der Unterzahl hier liege, aber 1,5 finde ich nicht schön und auch nicht sinnvoll! Daher bin ich für 1 1/8.
Die neue Zugführung finde ich gut, aber an der alten gibt es denke ich nichts auszusetzen.
Ich denke der Federweg im Segment 160- 180mm ist doch völlig ausreichend, denn damit kann man ordentlich schreddern und kann eine Gabel mit 160 oder 180 fahren. Somit hat man ein enduro freerider.
Es gibt zwar denke ich viele tolle enduros aber eben sehr wenig mit geiler geo für bergab oder sprünge!
Hinterbau 135*12 ist doch bestens wofür 150*12?
Wiegt weniger kann ein Tretlager mit 68/73 machen ebenfalls leichter und vorallem gibt es dafür leichtere Kurbeln!
Und wenn die stabilität so sehr nicht ausreichend ist braucht man wohl einen reinen DH`ler.
Und zuletzt: Extra love ist doch immer schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (20. November 2009)

nen abgespecktes ion klingt zwar gutmacht aber die idee des ufo kaputt,nen günstiges,leistungsfähiges und haltbares bike zu einem relativ günstigen preis zu bauen,viergelener wird gleich wieder teurer.
vielleicht könnte man die geo etwas variabler machen,wenn sich federweg,lenkwinkel und tretlagerhöhe anpassen lassen dann hat man ein rahmen mit dem jeder etwas anfangen kann.
ein abgestützter eingelenker wäre eventuell auch ne alternative um den hinterbau noch etwas zu entlocken...
bin gespannt was bei rauskommt

grüße vom maddin


----------



## geq (20. November 2009)

Wieso Ion ich hab nicht davon geredet!


----------



## softbiker (20. November 2009)

Nene nene nene Leute. Ich finde 210mm Federweg sind Pflicht fürs Lastenheft genauso wie 1.5.
An der Hinterbaukonstruktion wird nix geändert, von wegen so abgestützer Eingelenker. Wir wollen doch aus einem N kein Bergamont oder was ähnliches machen.
Diese agbestützten Eingelenker sind was für Firmen die keine Patentgebühren für das Horst-Link löhnen wollen.

Und wo bitte wollt ihr das Extra-love-Zeugs unterbringen?
Gut die Lagerdeckel eloxiert ist ja noch o.k. aber das fällt doch gar nicht auf.

Wenn ich an ein UFO in Elox-Orange mit Schwarzer 40er Fox oder na schwarzen Akira-getunten Travis-Tripple denke man man man das bereitet mir echt schlaflose Nächte.

Wobei son Pudelchen von Alutech? Oh das hab ich doch nicht wirklich gerade gedacht


----------



## KHUJAND (20. November 2009)

@softi
 das pudelchen ,- hat doch nen "billig/massen" hinterbau.


----------



## michar (20. November 2009)

ein fahrwerk steht und faellt mim daempfer...ob eingelenker oder nicht ist da zweitranging! jedes system hat vor und nachteile...ein schlechter daempfer der dann noch schlecht eingestellt ist (wie so oft auch bei guten daempfern leider) macht jedes federsystem hinfaellig!


----------



## softbiker (20. November 2009)

Naja so schlecht ist jetzt der Hinterbau au nicht. Aber wir schweifen ab.
Ich wäre für Hinterbaulänge von 425 auf 431 zu verlängern und Lenkwinkel auf 65° also bissl steiler.
Zugverlegung muss auch so bleiben wie sie ist.


----------



## Wolle RC93 (20. November 2009)

Die Vorstellungen scheinen ja an vielen Stellen in zwei Richtungen zu gehen:

- Federweg
- Hinterbau-/Tretlagerbreite
- Kettenstrebenlänge (die Wendigkeit darf auf keinen Fall leiden!!!)
- filigran <-> brachial

Von daher find ich die Idee mit zwei Modellen gar nicht schlecht. Ein noch breiteres Spektrum als bisher lässt sich wohl in _einem_ Rad nicht verwirklichen.
Der Gedanke "Ufo AM" beginnt mir auf jeden Fall zu gefallen , da bei mir momentan ein tourengängiges Rad in Planung ist. Am liebsten würde ich dafür mein Ufo umrüsten, allerdings stören mich ein paar Dinge:

- das saftige Gewicht
- keine b-boxx/Hammerschmidt-Option
- die hecklastige Sitzposition bei großen Menschen
- etwas weniger Federweg würde dafür auch reichen

Meine Wunschvorstellung wäre also:
Ufo AM mit 130-160 mm FW, ca. 3kg (ohne Dämpfer), b-boxx/HS-ready, Umwerfer möglich, entspannte, tourengängige Sitzposition, weiterhin günstig, robust und vor allem wendig und verspielt!

Die Frage ist halt noch, ob man das mit diesem Rahmenkonzept auch in optisch ansprechender Weise hin kriegt. Denn optisch gefällt mir persönlich das Ufo ST sehr gut und das Nonius überhaupt nicht  .

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, neue Modelle zu kreieren, dann hätt ich noch zwei  :
Ufo g-boxx 2: Getriebebike für den etwas schmaleren Geldbeutel
und BMXTB trail: spritziges Hardtail mit 4x-Geo und Sitzmöglichkeit (auch für große Menschen) zum Trails fetzen


----------



## KHUJAND (20. November 2009)

ich glaub es ist geboren...  ein UFO-AM !


----------



## softbiker (20. November 2009)

UFO-AM? 
Irgendwie wollen hier alle tausend Optionen mehr und eine komplette Neukonstruktion und vor ALLEM jeder verlangt dass es günstiger wird.

Ich denke es geht hier um ein Facelift und nicht um ein neues Modell.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> UFO-AM?
> Irgendwie wollen hier alle tausend Optionen mehr und eine komplette Neukonstruktion und vor ALLEM jeder verlangt dass es günstiger wird.
> 
> Ich denke es geht hier um ein Facelift und nicht um ein neues Modell.





den slogan "Never change a running system" 
sollte doch jeder kennen.
 u. viel mehr an "verbesserungsvorschlägen" (am jetzigen U-ST) kommt doch hier auch nicht zusammen.      
deshalb,- wäre ein UFO-AM doch ne perfeckte option.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. November 2009)

So ich habe mal meinen Teamfahrer Wursty  (Für Falco der W-Mann) Interviewt.
Raus kam dabei folgendes,
Lenkwinkel 65 statt 66°
Tretlager +10 statt +20
Hinterbau 420 Statt 425mm lang.

Zum Hauptrahmen: die Verstellbare Dämpferaufnahme sollte wegfallen und einer Fixen weichen, so wie beim AFR.

Zudem sollten das Hauptlager dringend überarbeitet werden
da die Schrauben des Öfteren mal abgerissen sind.
Eine Lösung wie beim UFO DS oder Nonius wäre uns am liebsten.

Der Rest kann so bleiben wie es ist, bis auf´s Gewicht.

Da hier der Wunsch eines UFO AM des Öfteren gefallen ist sollte man
sich diesen auch annehmen.


----------



## pjO* (20. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin zwar selber ION-Fahrer, doch bin schon öfter UFO gefahren. Natürlich kann man auch nicht den Hinterbau vom ION mit dem UFO vergleichen, doch ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein Dämpfer mit längerem Hub in Verbindung mit mehr Federweg dem UFO sehr entgegenkommen würde. Dadurch könnte man den Hinterbau noch besser auf seine Bedürfnisse anpassen.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Framekiller (20. November 2009)

Also ich würd dann gern möglichst zeitnah mein Ufo AM ordern.
Wer auch eins möchte kann sich ja hier eintragen

      1.Framekiller:   Ufo AM mit Fox DHX Air
      2.
      3.
      4.
      5.


----------



## kroiterfee (20. November 2009)

ufo am finde ich quatsch. dafür sollte man das nonius aufbohren.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. November 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> das nonius



weglassen...


----------



## guru39 (20. November 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ufo am finde ich quatsch. dafür sollte man das nonius aufbohren.



Ob man jetzt das Nonius aufbohrt oder das UFO abbohrt ist eigentlich Jacke wie Hose


----------



## Framekiller (20. November 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ufo am finde ich quatsch. dafür sollte man das nonius aufbohren.



Ganz unrecht hasse da auch wieder nicht hab vor kurzem ein Nonius gesehen welches dem Gedanken schon recht nahe kam:


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. November 2009)

was für ein geiler Nonius! 

(traurig aber wahr: Selten mal eins Ohne Luftdämpfer, Satteltasche und Ergogriffe zu sehen)

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Bingo1979 (20. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ob man jetzt das Nonius aufbohrt oder das UFO abbohrt ist eigentlich Jacke wie Hose


 
Sehe ich auch so.

Ob jetzt UFO AM oder Nonius AM ist doch egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (20. November 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> (traurig aber wahr: Selten mal eins Ohne Luftdämpfer, Satteltasche und Ergogriffe zu sehen)



Was habt ihr nur immer alle gegen das Täschchen unter dem Sattel.
Klar, es sieht uncool aus; aber meins hat mir und einigen Mitfahrern schon die Tour gerettet.

Und jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema...

Ich wäre offen sowohl für ein aufgebohrtes Nonius als auch ein abgespecktes Ufo. Aber beim Ufo sollte schon die Optik erhalten bleiben


----------



## KHUJAND (20. November 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Aber beim Ufo sollte schon die Optik erhalten bleiben



ganz genau !


----------



## Omegar (20. November 2009)

pjO* schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin zwar selber ION-Fahrer, doch bin schon öfter UFO gefahren. Natürlich kann man auch nicht den Hinterbau vom ION mit dem UFO vergleichen, doch ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein Dämpfer mit längerem Hub in Verbindung mit mehr Federweg dem UFO sehr entgegenkommen würde. Dadurch könnte man den Hinterbau noch besser auf seine Bedürfnisse anpassen.
> 
> Schönes Wochenende



Genau meine Meinung. Niedrigere Übersetzung bringt immer Vorteile. Dem Mehrgewicht eines längeren Dämpfers könnte man mit 100g weniger am Rahmen entgegenkommen. Fazit: UFO DH! Ich bin dabei. Allerdings sollte der lenkwinkel so bleiben wie er ist, damit das Bike weiterhin so agil ist.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. November 2009)

wow netter Thread 

erstmal dickes Lob an die Herren in Lübbrechtsen, ich war ja damals schon total begeistert das ihr die Wünsche und Vorschläge der IBC User/Fahrer und der späteren Käuferschicht mit einbezogen habt, wenn ich mich nicht irre gibt/gab es so was von keinem anderen Hersteller, das weiß man wieder mal ganz genau warum man zu euch gekommen ist  (wieder ein Schritt weiter in Richtung Nicolai Tattoo  )

aber zurück zum UFO upgrade
da ich mit der 07/08 Version sehr zufrieden bin und mir das Bike immer wieder viel Freude bereitet auch schon alleine weil man von Hinz und Kunz angeflamet wird warum man nicht lieber Bike X oder Bike Y fährt 

Wenn ich es mir aussuchen dürfte oder mir ein Custom UFO bauen lassen wollte, würde ich folgendes wollen:

1# 1.5 beibehalten es ist stabil, ich kann mit vielen Steuersatz Versionen spielen und habe alle Optionen was Gabel Standards angeht.

2# 68/73, hier habe ich die größte Auswahl an Kurbeln und Lagern und es hat keine Nachteile, oder?

3# Hinterbau 135 geht für mich auch klar, ich finde das Heck am UFO steif genug und wüsste da nichts zu verbessern.

4# Dämpferlänge 222 ist auch klasse, bitte lasst das so  Federweg 200 sind toll 210-220 wären aber bestimmt auch nicht schlecht. Sowas als Option anzubieten ist aber bestimmt zu aufwändig, oder?

5# Winkel und Geometrie: so wie sie jetzt ist, ist ja so wie damals gewünscht, gut für Lokal DH und FR, das Ding macht ja auch in deutschen Parks echt Sinn und jede Menge Spass.
Optimieren könnte man z.B. ein tieferes Tretlager und wenn man den Dämpfer tiefer in den Rahmen bekommen würde könnte das ja dem Schwerpunkt auch nicht schaden. Dann hätte man es meiner persönlichen Meinung an aktuelle "Standards" und wünsche vieler Fahrer angepasst.

6# Die Gussets, klar machen gerade die großen "Lochbleche" und Fräsorgien ein Nicolai aus, aber wenn man es evtl. auf das absolut nötigste beschränken würde, das wäre ein Traum. Stabilität und Sicherheit gehen aber natürlich vor _Form follows Funktion_

7# Im Tretlagerbereich nicht so spektakuläre Sachen machen, damit man mehr Auswahl an Kettenführungen hat, ohne diese erst aufwändig umbauen zu müssen.
Alternativ eine Haus eigene Kefü  

Dann weiter so schöne schlanke Rohre und klare Linien, Finger weg vom Hydroforming und alles wird gut 

Würde mich schwer wundern wenn das neue UFO nicht wieder ein Knaller werden würde und ich wäre wenn es sich Preislich in der selben Region bewegt ein potenzieller Kunde.  

P.S. noch mehr Elox Farben zur Auswahl vielleicht ?


----------



## 525Rainer (20. November 2009)

man könnte was mit den grossen rohren des elektro bikes was machen. vielleicht so dass der dämpfer in einem rohr verschwinden kann. entweder im oberrohr wie beim focus oder mit einem hebel am sitzrohr im unterrohr.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. November 2009)

bitte nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (20. November 2009)

ok, alternativ könnte der dämpfer hinter einem fetten gusset verschwinden?

ok, zum ST kann ich nix beitragen... ich würd lieber das DS verändern.


----------



## der Digge (21. November 2009)

Ich hätte den Lenkwinkel, wenn überhaupt geändert, gerne minimal steiler und mir würden ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr sowie 185mm Federweg reichen. Kann aber auch so bleiben wie es ist. Gussets, Hinterbaubreite etc. sollte alles so bleiben wie es ist. Zugführung sollte auf jeden fall unter dem Oberrohr bleiben, nur evtl. getrennt, allerdings so das man Bremse und Schaltung noch zusammen auf einer Seite ums Steuerrohr legen kann. Die Umwerferzugführung sollte wegfallen. Ne einfache Kettenführungsaufnahme ohne viel Gefummel wie beim AFR hätte noch was und dürfte den Preis ja auch nicht nach oben treiben, weil der sollte auf jeden Fall bleiben wie er ist (höchstens schrumpfen).


----------



## guru39 (21. November 2009)

Hi Falco,
ich wäre dafür das der "Volksfreerider" auch vom Volk getestet wird, deshalb bitte einen Prototyp an mich 

Gruß, die Puffnutte


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. November 2009)

die Prototypen gehen bestimmt alle in den Ruhrpott


----------



## waschi82 (22. November 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> die Prototypen gehen bestimmt alle in den Ruhrpott


 
WORD !


----------



## Kunstflieger (22. November 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> die Prototypen gehen bestimmt alle in den Ruhrpott


----------



## WODAN (22. November 2009)

Moin,
eigentlich kann ich mich den meisten Vorrednern nur anschliessen.
Das Ufo braucht keine schwerwiegende Veränderungen.
Die Maße für Steuerrohr, Hinterbau usw. würde ich beibehalten.

Zugführung wie bei den neuen Helius Modellen zum anschrauben, Gussets etwas kleiner und ausgefräst und natürlich HS möglich. Den Umwerferturm braucht kein Mensch mehr. Drehpunkt dadurch etwas nach hinten.

Ansonsten ist das UFO ja schon fast ein Klassiker wie das Lambda!


----------



## stuk (22. November 2009)

hiho zusammen,
meine idee:
zwei versionen mit gleichen vorder-rahmen jedoch 2 verschieden hinterbauten. kostengünstiger als zwei komplet unterschiedliche modele anzubieten, upgrades möglich...
1. überstabiel und 185-210 fw für DH und extrem FR, stahldämpfer
2. leichter 160 fw luftdämfer optimiert für AM / leicht FR 
mfg


----------



## Omegar (22. November 2009)

Blos keine Gewinde in den Rahmen schneiden... gibt nur stress. Ich fand die Zugführungsaufnahmen vom Helius DH ziemlich praktisch. Aber die aktuelle am UFO tut auch ihren Dienst.


----------



## marco2 (22. November 2009)

Mein Vorschlag für ein UFO Am und damit für einen Volksenduro wäre: hinten wechselbar zwischen 160 und 180 mm, vorn Freigabe für max. 180er Gabeln. 11/2 Steuerrohr - so kann man wirklich jede Gabel einbauen. 12mm Steckachse. Nutzbares Sattelrohr (kein Stummel). Ausgelegt für max. 2m Drops (mehr macht kaum jemand mit nem tourentauglichen Bike). Rahmengewicht so um die 3,2 KG, nutzbar mit Luft und Stahldämpfer. Auf jeden Fall braucht es Gussets im UFO Stil, als unzerstörbares no-maintainance Alltagsbike. Der Stil des Nonius wirkt mir da zu Leichtgewichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (22. November 2009)

marco2 schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag für ein UFO Am und damit für einen Volksenduro wäre: hinten wechselbar zwischen 160 und 180 mm, vorn Freigabe für max. 180er Gabeln. 11/2 Steuerrohr - so kann man wirklich jede Gabel einbauen. 12mm Steckachse. Nutzbares Sattelrohr (kein Stummel). Ausgelegt für max. 2m Drops (mehr macht kaum jemand mit nem tourentauglichen Bike). Rahmengewicht so um die 3,2 KG, nutzbar mit Luft und Stahldämpfer. Auf jeden Fall braucht es Gussets im UFO Stil, als unzerstörbares no-maintainance Alltagsbike. Der Stil des Nonius wirkt mir da zu Leichtgewichtig.



Hätte es das vor einem Jahr gegeben mit HS Aufnahme hätte ich ohne zu zögern bestellt.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. November 2009)

falls sich  die hintere dämpferaufnahme nicht ändert.
bitte ich darum,
 in dem schlitten wo die löcher gebohrt sind,- 
die pulverung wegzulassen . . . 
an dieser stelle wo die schrauben sitzen,- platzt die pulverbeschichtung kreisförmig ab.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. November 2009)

wäre es bei ner "neukonstruktion" nicht möglich, die verstrebung unter dem dämpfer wegzulassen? die ist ja meineswissens zum versteifen gedacht, da könnt man vllt durch ne eingeschweisste strebe oder irgendwas anderes etwas machen.  zudem wie schon gesagt: keine gewinde im rahmen  evtl innenliegende züge, zumindest in der strebe. sozusagen im unterrohrbereich führen, am drehpunkt vorbei direkt in den hinterbau. viel sauberer gehts eigentlich nimmer.  gussets würde ich etwas zierlicher ausführen a´la ion, dort sind die gerade mit den fräsungen ein absoluter traum.  1,5 finde ich technisch sinnvoll, da man eher kleiner als grösser werden kann, is ja logisch.  die kettenstrebe etwas direkter vom drehpunkt aus ans heck führen, nicht erst soweit runterziehen.


----------



## Falco Mille (23. November 2009)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Beteiligung und die vielen, guten Vorschläge. Einige Vorstellungen gehen in der Tat weit auseinander, aber das war auch zu erwarten. Wir bitten jedoch um Verständnis, dass wir zur Zeit kein zusätzliches Modell bauen wollen. Es geht darum, das aktuelle Ufo ST zu verbessern, ein Modell-Upgrade zu machen, und in erster Linie bitten wir hierzu um Vorschläge. Ihr sagt, der Rahmen darf auf keinen Fall mehr kosten, aber zusätzliche Optionen machen den Rahmen teuer, mehr Teile ebenfalls, aufwendig gewichtsoptimierte Bauteile natürlich auch und eine Umlenkung oder Mehrgelenkkonstruktion erst recht. Mit dem Ufo ST können wir weder die Leute glücklich machen, die sich einen High Performance Downhiller wünschen, noch diejenigen, die nach einem spritzigen Tourer suchen. Hierfür gibt es bereits optimierte Nicolai Modelle, wie das Ion ST oder das Helius AM. Das Ufo ST ist ein preiswerter, einfacher, robuster Freerider. Das soll es im Kern auch auch bleiben. Nur noch besser.

Viele Grüße, Falco


----------



## KHUJAND (23. November 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die tolle Beteiligung und die vielen, guten Vorschläge. Einige Vorstellungen gehen in der Tat weit auseinander, aber das war auch zu erwarten. Wir bitten jedoch um Verständnis, dass wir zur Zeit kein zusätzliches Modell bauen wollen. Es geht darum, das aktuelle Ufo ST zu verbessern, ein Modell-Upgrade zu machen, und in erster Linie bitten wir hierzu um Vorschläge. Ihr sagt, der Rahmen darf auf keinen Fall mehr kosten, aber zusätzliche Optionen machen den Rahmen teuer, mehr Teile ebenfalls, aufwendig gewichtsoptimierte Bauteile natürlich auch und eine Umlenkung oder Mehrgelenkkonstruktion erst recht. Mit dem Ufo ST können wir weder die Leute glücklich machen, die sich einen High Performance Downhiller wünschen, noch diejenigen, die nach einem spritzigen Tourer suchen. Hierfür gibt es bereits optimierte Nicolai Modelle, wie das Ion ST oder das Helius AM. Das Ufo ST ist ein preiswerter, einfacher, robuster Freerider. Das soll es im Kern auch auch bleiben. Nur noch besser.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Falco



also zitat   #79  u. gut is...


----------



## softbiker (23. November 2009)

Federweg mit 210mm wäre auf jeden Fall wünschenswert.


----------



## der Digge (23. November 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Das Ufo ST ist ein preiswerter, einfacher, robuster Freerider. Das soll es im Kern auch auch bleiben. Nur noch besser.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Falco



Dann doch bitte einfach nur an Detaillösung schrauben und gut ist 

Wobei sich mir grade die Frage stellt ob sich der Wunsch nach kleinen Geometrieänderungen nicht einfach über andere Dämpferschlitten (oder evtl. einen verstellbaren) lösen lässt. Beim Rado gibt es doch auch +/-


----------



## flomo1283 (23. November 2009)

#79 find ich auch ne gute idee...was ich bei der Helius Serie schön finde ist das gefräste Logo im Rohr und die Kabelclips die aufgeschraubt werden(sofern man das Kostentechnisch realisieren kann)...Holzfelleraufnahme, n' bissi abspecken evtl. an den Gussets...Der Kunststoffkettenstrebenschutz...
Insgesamt würde ich an kleinen aber feinen Details arbeiten und den Rest so lassen....
Ich finde die Gesamtoptik, so wie das Fahrverhalten sind beim bestehenden Modell doch einfach nur geil...


----------



## Omegar (24. November 2009)

Die Hammerschmidt passt ja momentan wegem der lagerung des Hinterbaus nicht ans UFO, da dort zu wenig platz ist. mit 83er Innenlager und 150er Hinterbau könnte das dann passen. dann müsste nur noch der Drehpunkt des Hinterbaus leicht nach unten versetzt werden, damit es keinen Pedalrückschlag gibt... 

@Falco: wäre denn eine Dämpferaufnahme wie am ION so viel teurer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obim (24. November 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Wir bitten jedoch um Verständnis, dass wir zur Zeit kein zusätzliches Modell bauen wollen.



Gern, aber warum genau?


----------



## KHUJAND (25. November 2009)

obim schrieb:


> Gern, aber warum genau?



zeit ?


----------



## softbiker (27. November 2009)

Wie wär es denn wenn man diesen ganzen Schnörkel mit der Verstärkungsstange unter dem Dämpfer und diesen zwei dicken Bleche am Unterrohr weglässt und dafür sone filigrane Dämpferaufnahme wie vom ION drannbastelt. Da glaube ich könnte man auch am Gewicht sparen und am Gusset vorne könnte man dennoch den UFO-ST-Schriftzug eingravieren.


----------



## cryptic. (28. November 2009)

Mein Wunschzettel fuer Weihnachten:

-Hinterbaubreite (und damit auch Tretlagerbreite) beibehalten. Eingelenker und 12mm Achse machen es steif genung und es gibt einfach mehr Moeglichkeiten auf dem Markt und es spart Geld und Gewicht

-1.5 beibehalten - bewahrt einem alle Optionen

-kefueaufnahme ueberarbeiten -> e13, hammerschmitd etc.

-Sattekstuetzenmass fuer das es mehr als 2 verschiedene Stuetzen gibt

-geo beibehalten, eine verstellbare Hinterbaulaenge waere natuerlich der Oberhammer und wuerde das Ufo zu einem Funktionschameleon machen

-Federweg bitte bebehalten. 195mm reichen ueberall in Dt aus. Wer mehr moechte soll sich halt einen richtigen Dhler kaufen.

Und bitte bitte bitte keine 2 verschiedenen  Modelle. sollte es einen tourer und einen dh geben, wuesste ich nicht, was ich nehmen sollte.
Fuer mich machen die 165-195mm sehr viel Sinn, da ich nicht das Geld fuer 2 Raeder habe, aber trotzdem gerne (freeride-)touren sowie dh im Bikepark fahre. Mit dem verstellbaren Hinterbau und 2 Gabeln hab ich quasi 2 Raeder in einem, die 10min fuer den Gabeltausch kann ich sehr gut verkraften.

Leichter ware natuerlich nice, jedoch sollte es im Sinne des Preises nicht uebertrieben werden.


----------



## Stagediver (28. November 2009)

Also 195 mm reichen doch für nen richtigen DHler.... oder nicht?
Cedric Gracia is doch auch lange mit 190 mm am Cannondale im WC gefahren... und bei der Rampage.

Das Setup und die Geo machens doch eher aus.

Grüsse


----------



## waschi82 (28. November 2009)

cryptic. schrieb:


> Mein Wunschzettel fuer Weihnachten:
> 
> -Hinterbaubreite (und damit auch Tretlagerbreite) beibehalten. Eingelenker und 12mm Achse machen es steif genung und es gibt einfach mehr Moeglichkeiten auf dem Markt und es spart Geld und Gewicht
> 
> ...


 
WORD!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocka79 (2. Dezember 2009)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> PS: Ein Aufkleber wäre nicht schlecht wo drauf steht, wo für die kleine Stange unter dem Dämpfer ist, dann muss man das nicht 1000 mal erklären



Der is fett!
kannte das auch...


zum Update:
-Sattelfurzen muss wech
-option auf mehr federweg find ich auch gut (fahre mein ion allerdings auch nur mit 200)
- abspecken, sollte doch möglich sein..


bitte auch das DS mal überarbeiten!!Da bin ich auch mal voll für


----------



## Bingo1979 (3. Dezember 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Es geht darum, das aktuelle Ufo ST zu verbessern, ein Modell-Upgrade zu machen, und in erster Linie bitten wir hierzu um Vorschläge. ... Mit dem Ufo ST können wir weder die Leute glücklich machen, die sich einen High Performance Downhiller wünschen, noch diejenigen, die nach einem spritzigen Tourer suchen. Hierfür gibt es bereits optimierte Nicolai Modelle, wie das Ion ST oder das Helius AM.
> Viele Grüße, Falco


 
Ist denn geplant auch das Nonius zu überarbeiten?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## MaW:) (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin noch kein UFO-ST gefahren, aber im Preis ist echt Top. Und deswegen wÃ¼rde ich da, auÃer Geo verÃ¤nderungen und leichter Gewichtsoptimierung nicht will machen. Aber da ich drei Bikes habe, wÃ¼rde ich bald auf 83mm TretlagergehÃ¤use gehn. Da sich das etwas besser/angenehmer Fahren/Treten lÃ¤sst und 150mm Naben kosten auch nicht gerade mehr als 135er, auÃer man kauft gleich killer Parts. Das wichtigste der Preis, so lassen

Was ich mir wÃ¼nsche ist ein ION(aber nicht die komplette optik Ã¼bernehm, Tetlagerbereich kleiner machen, kleinere Gussets) mit nur 160mm(absolut ausreichend), klein/flach, verspielt/schnell, mit verÃ¤nderbarer KettenstrebenlÃ¤nge, nur in GrÃ¶Ãe S und M lieferbar (Grundkonzept auf GrÃ¶sse S auslegt) und fÃ¼r rund 1600â¬.
Ich weis ja nich was der Hostlink aufpreistechnisch kostet, aber fÃ¼r diese Daten auch ein guter Preis.
Weil -N- sortiment deckt eigentlich alles ab, aber ein kleines/flaches FR-Fully (Mehrgelenker) such ich vergeblich, aber genau so etwas such ich


Na mal sehn was hier raus kommt, vieleicht etwas fÃ¼r mich??


----------



## bike-it-easy (3. Dezember 2009)

MaW:) schrieb:


> ...
> aber ein kleines/flaches FR-Fully (Mehrgelenker) such ich vergeblich, aber genau so etwas such ich
> 
> 
> ...



Helius AFR ?? 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MaW:) (3. Dezember 2009)

Nee das ist leider nicht klein und flach
Aber egal, jeder hat seine Vorstellung von SEINEM Bike


----------



## broncotnt (3. Dezember 2009)

Wollte hier mal kurz ne frage rein haun was meint ier macht es sin das ufo st im dh und fr bereich mit nem dhx 5.o AIR zu fahren wegen gewicht usw. mein rocco wiegt 1200g und der dhx gerade mal 450g  nur habe ich nich so die erfahrung mit luft dämpfern habt ihr mal kurz nen tip.

um nochmal was zum Thema bei zu steuern 210mm federweg im heck is ne tolle sache aber sonst bitte nichts verändern das teil ist so verspielt und handlich und macht sooooo viel spaß das geht garnicht und wenn ich wirklich auf high speed strecken unterwegs bin kann ich einfach die dämpferaufnahme platten nach vorne verschieben und schon habe ich nen flacheren lenkwinkel und das tretlager senkt sich auch ab was will man mehr ich bin verliebt.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Dezember 2009)

broncotnt schrieb:


> die dämpferaufnahme platten nach vorne verschieben



sicher


----------



## broncotnt (4. Dezember 2009)

nu ma nich ins hemd machen die teile sind ja bei mir nich mal auf max guck dir doch mein profil bild an da siehst du es und dann schau dir das bild von der nicolai seite an die haben das teil noch ne ecke weiter vorn

Nun ich habe zwar noch nichts darüber gelesen aber auf rennen oder in parks sehe ich das ständig und wenn de dir den aufbau anguckst wirste sehen das es so is. oder wozu sind diese ganzen löcher in den platten da Gewichtstuning?!?!


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Dezember 2009)

du bist ziemlich bescheuert kann das sein ???


----------



## WODAN (4. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du bist ziemlich bescheuert kann das sein ???




Habe ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## broncotnt (4. Dezember 2009)

oh danke chabo du bekommst ja sogar schon ganze sätze hin wie ich mitbekommen habe nicht schlecht verssuchs nochmal vielleicht schaffst du ja dann ein wenig mehr und könntest deine aussage begründen.


----------



## WODAN (4. Dezember 2009)

broncotnt schrieb:


> oh danke chabo du bekommst ja sogar schon ganze sätze hin wie ich mitbekommen habe nicht schlecht verssuchs nochmal vielleicht schaffst du ja dann ein wenig mehr und könntest deine aussage begründen.



Ganze Sätze mit Komma und Punkt?


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Dezember 2009)

@broncotnt 
du solltest wieder zu UNIVEGA wechseln.


----------



## broncotnt (4. Dezember 2009)

ne ne lass ma ich könnt ja ma auf deine mxxa wechseln.

ne der punkt reich schon will euch nicht überfordern


----------



## Omegar (4. Dezember 2009)

Vorschläge zu einem UFO-ST update?!


----------



## Stagediver (4. Dezember 2009)

@ broncotnt:

Du hast anscheinend das W.O.W-Syndrom!   (W.O.W = world of warcraft)

Das ist eine weit verbreitete Krankheit...
Da beschimpfen sich diese verhungerten Nachtschattengewächse hinter dem PC auch immer auf`s übelste, wenn sie sich ein Problem mit ihren Gegen- oder Mitspielern einbilden. Aber nur, weil die Feiglinge sich in ihrer Computerhöhle sicher fühlen.
In freier Wildbahn bekommen sie dann das Maul nicht auf.

Das hier ist ein halbwegs seriöses Forum! 
...Sicherlich darf und soll der Spass nicht fehlen. Du gehst mit deinen Beleidigungen aber auf jeden Fall zu weit!
Wenn du so undefinierbare Sätze in den Thread schmeisst, dann wunder dich doch nicht, dass es Kritik hagelt oder sich andere User -die offensichtlich weitaus mehr Ahnung als du von der Materie haben- darüber amüsieren. 

Kleiner Tip zum Dampf ablassen:
Geh Biken oder auf ein Hardcore-Konzert in den Moshpit!


Ohne Grüsse


-Moralmodus off-


----------



## broncotnt (4. Dezember 2009)

is ja ma richtig geil nur weil ich mir diesen text hier mal reingezogen habe gehen jetzt alle voll scharf. 

achtung L.I.N.K!!!!


http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/manua...stments_09.pdf


Aber ich weiß schon ich habe den ganzen text absolut falsch verstanden in meiner kleinen w.o.w welt (shit was is W.O.W??) Bitte den ganzen text mit viel sarkasmus in der stimme lesen

ach ja bevor ichs vergesse stagediver pussy mach dir ma keine angst ich bekomm die fresse auch abseits meines rechners auf mach dir da mal keine sorgen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. Dezember 2009)

kannst Du das bitte im normalen UFO thread klären, mit Worten die einem Erwachsenen würdig sind:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434851&page=3

hier geht es um eine Revision des aktuellen UFOs und Du müllst das hier nur zu


----------



## Deleted 55153 (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Falco,
mit Freuden lese ich Deinen Beitrag über das geplante Ufo-Lifting.
Dazu folgende Anregung: Es könnte etwas mehr Federweg vertragen, wichtiger wäre aber die Tauglichkeit für die Hammerschmidt, dann könnte man auch auf den Umwerferdom verzichten, der ja auch den Federweg einschränkt.

Tilbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (8. Dezember 2009)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Hallo Falco,
> mit Freuden lese ich Deinen Beitrag über das geplante Ufo-Lifting.
> Dazu folgende Anregung: Es könnte etwas mehr Federweg vertragen, wichtiger wäre aber die Tauglichkeit für die Hammerschmidt, dann könnte man auch auf den Umwerferdom verzichten, der ja auch den Federweg einschränkt.
> 
> Tilbert



Moin,moin

da stimme ich dem Bertl voll und ganz zu. Federweg finde ich ausreichend,
aber Hammerschmidt kompatibel wäre super. Als ich im Februar mein UFO ST beim Bertl geordert habe, war das meine erste Frage. 
Mir gefallen die fetten Gussets besonders gut. Hat was martialisches!!!!
Die Steuer/Oberrohrgussets dürften eine größere Öffnung haben, damit sich die Züge nicht so schnell durchscheuern.
Geo ist genial und würde ich nicht verändern. 

Geht super bergauf und natürlich bergab!
Einzig am Gewicht könnte man etwas feilen....
Ein Horstlinkhinterbau treibt nur den Preis nach oben.


Gruß
    Thomlau


http://www.simonbikes.de/


----------



## cycleman (8. Dezember 2009)

imho wäre ein 73mm innenlager angebracht mit hammerschmidt-option.
es sollte eine 135mm x 12mm maxle-steckachse haben, ein austauschbares schaltauge, weiterhin 1.5 steuerrohr und ein 31,6mm sattelstützmaß. je unspezialisierter die anbauteile für den rahmen sind, desto mehr kunden werden den rahmen kaufen. vorallem können viele kunden auf teile zurückgreifen die sie schon haben, wenn sie sich gedanken zu dem kauf eines ufo-st machen.


----------



## Chmod (8. Dezember 2009)

1.5 (max 120mm - shorter is a plus)
65°/64°
bb 350mm on 64° setting /83mm
Chainstay  - 440mm
rear 150mm
<5kg with shock and spring
200mm federweg

as slack as possible and pivot as high and forward as possible.

Shock parallel with one of the tubes if possible.


----------



## gigo (8. Dezember 2009)

Super Sache, diese Umfrage! 

Spiele zur Zeit sehr mit dem Gedanken, mir einen solchen Rahmen zuzulegen.

Ich denke, dass -wie schon oft erwähnt- das Bike seinen eigentlichen Charakter behalten sollte und nur ein paar Detailverbesserungen gemacht werden sollten. 

73mm Tretlager sollte aus dem oft genannten Grund der größeren Kurbelvielfalt bleiben, Federweg halte ich mit ca. 200mm auch für das Optimum. 1.5er Steuerrohr macht ebenfalls Sinn. 

Am tollsten wäre es natürlich, wenn man noch etwas am Gewicht feilen könnte, um einen Leicht-Downhiller aufbauen zu können. Evtl. kann man das Tretlager noch etwas absenken. Wenn dann der von Khujand angesprochene Punkt zur Pulverbeschichtung noch berücksichtigt wird und der Preis nicht erhöht wird, hat man doch allen Grund glücklich zu sein!


----------



## Schwabi (8. Dezember 2009)

travel: 160/180/200
möglichst etwas leichter als bisher.
73mm tretlager. für 83 gibt es das ion.
135mm heck. für 150 gibts ebenfalls das ion.
dicke gussets. wer schlanke will, nimmt das AFR.
selbstvertürlich mit HS option. iscg05 sollte trotzdem mit dem icms möglich sein.
zugverlegung nicht ans oberrohr!! evtl auf der kettenstrebe mit rail.
1.5 und conehead option.
30,9 sattelrohr.
dämpfer ans unterrohr anbringen. ans oberrohr gehts ja schon bei der helius flotte.
gleicher preis wie bisher.
schlitten zur geometrieanpassung wie bisher.
die zugstrebe unterm dämpfer war nicht sooo schön.


----------



## gigo (8. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt, problemlose Kompatibilität mit den gängigen E.13 und MRP Führungen habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigo (11. Dezember 2009)

@Falco:

Gibt es schon einen ungefähren Termin, zu dem das neue Ufo raus kommen soll?


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Dezember 2009)

das "alte problem" steurrohrweitung eindämmen. 

ganz ganz WICHTIG ! ! !


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Dezember 2009)

gigo schrieb:


> @Falco:
> 
> Gibt es schon einen ungefähren Termin, zu dem das neue Ufo raus kommen soll?



Ich würd mal sagen zur nächsten Hausmesse...


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Mmmh, scheinbar braucht man nicht so lange zu warten. (Hausmesse ist doch im August oder so..)

Hab mir am 11.12 ein UFO ST bestellt (In einem Bikeladen) und bekam gestern eine eMail:

2009 Modell in KW4
2010 Modell in KW10
Preis bleibt gleich.

Wahrscheinlich stehen die meisten Änderungen bereits fest. Ich weis zwar garnicht wie das 2010er Modell ausschaut, habe es aber "bestellt" *Surprise, surprise*


----------



## softbiker (16. Dezember 2009)

Falco! Bitte statement.
Das würde meine Planung total über den Haufen schmeissen.


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Dezember 2009)

rumpelheinzchen schrieb:


> Mmmh, scheinbar braucht man nicht so lange zu warten. (Hausmesse ist doch im August oder so..)
> 
> Hab mir am 11.12 ein UFO ST bestellt (In einem Bikeladen) und bekam gestern eine eMail:
> 
> ...



Ich glaub wir reden hier vom Modell 2011.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. Dezember 2009)

denke ich auch


----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2009)

ich mach mich morgen mal schlau


----------



## Schwabi (17. Dezember 2009)

macht doch alle mal bei der pedaliero.de umfrage nach der innovativsten bikeschmiede mit.
darf da liteville auf platz 1 stehn? nein, oder?


----------



## pratt (17. Dezember 2009)

Schwabi schrieb:


> macht doch alle mal bei der pedaliero.de umfrage nach der innovativsten bikeschmiede mit.
> darf da liteville auf platz 1 stehn? nein, oder?



Dank Deinem Beitrag steht Nicolai momentan auf dem 1. Platz mit 157 votes (3 vor Liteville).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabi (17. Dezember 2009)

geil.
weiter so.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Dezember 2009)

lt. I N F O wird das neue 2010er UFO-ST hammerschidt kompatibel u. an den gussets wird was geändert. 
mehr nicht...


----------



## Team Nicolai (17. Dezember 2009)

das ist natürlich nur eine momentaufnahme, da kalle bis zum schluss am update arbeitet,
lassen wir uns doch überraschen.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Dezember 2009)

team nicolai schrieb:


> das ist natürlich nur eine momentaufnahme, da kalle bis zum schluss am update arbeitet,
> lassen wir uns doch überraschen.



genau ! hier isser  





einmalig/einzigartig u. im besitz von BikeBauer.de
*neid*


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Dezember 2009)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> das ist natürlich nur eine momentaufnahme, da kalle bis zum schluss am update arbeitet,
> lassen wir uns doch überraschen.



Das 2010er ist doch schon seit Hausmesse/Eurobike das aktuelle Modell. Oder hat sich das geändert?


----------



## softbiker (17. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> genau ! hier isser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey super Prototyp.

Lässt zumindest schon erahnen in welche Richtung Gussets und Dämpferbefestigung gehen. Seeeeehr schön
Die Gussets zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr finde ich gehören jedoch nur in die Helius-Famalie.


Noch ne Frage:

Wie macht der Vulkantech-Fritzl des immer das alle Schätze in seinem Hause landen? Sauerei.


----------



## Team Nicolai (17. Dezember 2009)

Fritzl ??

Ich bin für Tolleranz! Wem daß nicht passt hau ich aufs Maul.


----------



## softbiker (17. Dezember 2009)

Ja noch wird hier gelacht 

Wie nennt man denn den Fritzl bei euch im Pott


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> genau ! hier isser
> einmalig/einzigartig u. im besitz von BikeBauer.de
> *neid*



geiles teil...

hast evtl paar bilder von dem modell im hintergrund? meine das typ VII u-boot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (17. Dezember 2009)

kein problem schick mir eine mail denn das boot gehört hier nicht hin, gibt leute,die könnten sich daran stören


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Dezember 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ja noch wird hier gelacht
> 
> Wie nennt man denn den Fritzl bei euch im Pott



der "Vulkatech Fritzl" is wohnhaft im Rheinland,- also nix Ruhrpott ! 
bei uns sacht man dafür "der Typ" (also nix wildes)


----------



## GeEk (18. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>


... und damit ist das Lastenheft für die Ufo ST Revisionin meinen Augen geschnürt. Das ganze muß jetzt noch preisneutral über die Bühne gehen und ich bin dabei 

Aber im Ernst: so eine "Volks-Gboxx'ler" auf UFO Basis würde mich schwach werden lassen.


----------



## softbiker (18. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> der "Vulkatech Fritzl" is wohnhaft im Rheinland,- also nix Ruhrpott !
> bei uns sacht man dafür "der Typ" (also nix wildes)



Geographie war seit je her schon nicht meine Stärke. Ich finde sogar ab und zu mein eigenes Bett nicht mehr  Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Naja und dass mim Fritzl ist ja auch nicht bös gemeint. Ich habe ja gesehen dass er mich eh schon virtuell verhauen hat.


----------



## Luke-VTT (18. Dezember 2009)

Der Prototyp ist wahnsinnig gut. Freu mich aufs Bike!


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Dezember 2009)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Der Prototyp ist wahnsinnig gut. Freu mich aufs Bike!



ehhhh....   so wie auf dem bild wirds NIE gebaut. ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Dezember 2009)

das ist ein ALTER Proto vom G-Box ION, hat mit dem "neuen" UFO-ST nichts zu tun


----------



## softbiker (18. Dezember 2009)

O.K. Ausrangiertes bitte zu mir.
Ich erkläre mich auch ohne Entsorgungsgebühr zur Verwertung bereit


----------



## Stagediver (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube das einige dafür sogar sehr hohe Entsorgungsgebühren zahlen würden 

Wie wäre es denn mit variablen (verschiebbaren) Ausfallenden für das neue Ufo?
Kam das schonmal zur Sprache?


Grüsse

P.s.: Schnee stinkt


----------



## klemme58c (19. Dezember 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> das ist ein ALTER Proto vom G-Box ION, hat mit dem "neuen" UFO-ST nichts zu tun




War Schneidis Team Rahmen von 07? Meine mal Bilders gesehen zu haben!

Ich halt mich mit Wünschen zurück....aber als potentieller Nicolaiinteressent würde ich:

Umwerferturm weglassen statt dessen E-Type für die die mehr als ein Kettenblatt fahren wollen (B-Boxx haben will!)

Gussets cleanen und/oder geschmeidiger gestalten

Eloxal als Standard ohne Aufpreis anbieten

anständige Kettenstrebenschützer 

etwas leichter

Ansonsten solls doch ein schöner vor allem gradliniger und solider 200/200 Park und Downhillklopper bleiben. Never change a winning team....

Grüßlichkeit, Basti 

eins ist klar: alle die, die wie ich nen DH für 2010 zusammenstellen wollten wohl noch warten was Kalle schmiedet  ich bin gespannt


----------



## Schwabi (20. Dezember 2009)

das ist ein gutes stichwort...
bitte für jeden rahmen (auch hardtails) die kettenstrebenschutz-rails anbieten. auch wenn da gar kein zug durchlaufen soll!!
ist eine super sache so an meinem helius !!!


----------



## pSyCHO-bUnnY (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi Ufoianer,

ich bin jetzt seit 2 Jahren glücklicher UFO-ST Besitzer und bin
voll zufrieden mit dem Bike. 

Ändern würde ich an dem Rahmen eigentlich nichts AUSSER:

-wenn es möglich wäre eine Überarbeitung der Hinterbauaufnahme, da brechen wohl öfters mal die Schrauben an den Bananen-Klemmen. Ist mir leider auch schon passiert und ne blöde Sache wenn man es nicht sofort merkt . (Wurde aber von Nicolai sofort repariert )

- das Gewicht, aber auch nur wenn es möglich ist ohne dass die Stabilität nicht zu sehr drunter leidet

Gruß

psychobunny


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Dezember 2009)

pSyCHO-bUnnY schrieb:


> da brechen wohl öfters mal die Schrauben an den Bananen-Klemmen. Ist mir leider auch schon passiert und ne blöde Sache wenn man es nicht sofort merkt



da hast Du wohl den "Rückruf" verpasst, die neuen zugfesteren Schrauben kannst Du Dir von Nicolai schicken lassen


----------



## Herman9t9t9 (21. Dezember 2009)

I have been thinking about the question how to update the UFO ST. It is, and will be, a good machine with a broad range of use. I am more into mechanics and less into geometry. So I will keep the updates about Lenk- and Sitzrohrwinkel to the pro's. .


----------



## [email protected] (23. Dezember 2009)

Die Gussets am Steuerrohr sollen dann aber bitte so sein, wie an dem G-boxx Prototyp, das sieht wesentlich eleganter aus. Bis jetzt finde ich die Verbesserungen echt genial!! Besonders der Hinterbau des G-Boxx Ufos substituiert auf das normale UFO wäre optisch was richtig Leckeres!

Hier steht ein potentieller Käufer!!


----------



## der Digge (23. Dezember 2009)

Der G-Boxx Prototyp sieht mehr nach Nonius als nach UFO aus, nur halt als DH Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Ich würde das Tretlager auch auf jeden Fall bei 68/73mm lassen, da es günstige und leichte Kurbeln für dieses Maß gibt (Shimano Hone, XT), aber eben auch extrem robuste (Saint). Auch die Achse mit 135x12mm finde ich ideal, da eine ausreichende Steifigkeit erreicht wird und die Auswahl an passenden Naben groß ist. Das Gewicht könnte natürlich etwas reduziert werden, aktuell 5,3 Kg? Vielleicht ist es ja möglich unter 5 zu kommen, ohne wirklich die Stabilität zu gefährden? Was den Federweg angeht, so würde ich auf die 165mm verzichten und eine 205/210mm Option vorziehen, da Leute mit einem Helius AM bei 160mm besser bedient sind und ich das Ufo als FR und DH Bike verstehe.
> 
> Insgesammt:
> -68/73mm BB
> ...


Wofür ist denn die stange unter dem dämpfer ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Das wichtigste ist das das ufo noch günstiger wird damit sich auch die leute ein nicolai kaufen können die nicht so viel verdienen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Also 195 mm reichen doch für nen richtigen DHler.... oder nicht?
> Cedric Gracia is doch auch lange mit 190 mm am Cannondale im WC gefahren... und bei der Rampage.
> 
> Das Setup und die Geo machens doch eher aus.
> ...


 die pros fahren auch besser als wir hobby freerider deswegen lieber federweg von 200 bis 220


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Das wichtigste ist das das ufo noch günstiger wird damit sich auch die leute ein nicolai kaufen können die nicht so viel verdienen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Januar 2010)

Du wiederholst Dich


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Du wiederholst Dich



Ja sorry , blödes handy


----------



## Saftsack (21. Januar 2010)

Ein Volks-nicolai finde ich eine super Idee.. die Möglichkeit, den neuen Rahmen zu diskutieren und eigene Vorstellungen einbringen zu können, erst recht.

das einzige, was ich einwerfen würde wäre der "hohe" Preis.. als Student 1399 aufzubringen, ist nich sehr leicht. Ein Handmade-Produkt made in Germany hat seinen Preis, das ist mir bewusst  trotzdem wäre ein studentenfreundlicher Preis cool.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Januar 2010)

in dem zusammenhang sind doch 1 euro jobber klasse...

*vorsicht sarkasmus!*


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Januar 2010)

ein wenig Elitär darf das UFO ruhig bleiben, wenn das mal zum neuen DEMO wird will ich keins mehr haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saftsack (21. Januar 2010)

elitär klingt gut.. klingt aber auch teuer 

limitiert + günstig klingt besser  das is zwar nich elitär, aber immerhin fährts dann nicht jeder


----------



## "Sebastian" (21. Januar 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> wenn das mal zum neuen DEMO wird will ich keins mehr haben



Ist es das nicht schon?!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Januar 2010)

außer in Winterberg evtl. würde ich sagen, nein 

aber bestimmt das meist verkaufte Nicolai, obwohl ich das auch nicht genau weiß


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Man fährt doch nicht nen bike weil es selten ist sondern weil es sich gut fährt , da scheiss ich doch drauf ob ändereuebr auch fahren


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Januar 2010)

und warum hast Du dann ein Scream ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> und warum hast Du dann ein Scream ?


Weil ich ein fan der marke und des modells bin ! Wenn man sich nen porsche kauft macht man es auch weil man es gut findet und nicht weil es selten ist . Gut der seltenHeitsfaktor wird zwar auch auch irgendwo ne kleine rolle spielen aber sollte nie kaufargument nr.1 sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (24. Januar 2010)

Vorschläge zum UFO-ST bittte!

PS.: Der Preis des UFOs ist echt in Ordnung. Wenn ich als Student (der ich bin) ein Nicolai fahren möchte muss ich halt sparen... Der Preis ist im Vergleich zu "Taiwan-Firmen" doch echt super. Die wollen für ihren alu-müll meißt an die 2000 Eur haben und bei Nicolai bekommst du einen ausgereiften Downhiller made in Germany für 1600 (mit Dämpfer)... Was will man mehr!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Omegar schrieb:


> Vorschläge zum UFO-ST bittte!
> 
> PS.: Der Preis des UFOs ist echt in Ordnung. Wenn ich als Student (der ich bin) ein Nicolai fahren möchte muss ich halt sparen... Der Preis ist im Vergleich zu "Taiwan-Firmen" doch echt super. Die wollen für ihren alu-müll meißt an die 2000 Eur haben und bei Nicolai bekommst du einen ausgereiften Downhiller made in Germany für 1600 (mit Dämpfer)... Was will man mehr!



Einen rahmen ohne dämpfer für 1000


----------



## CaLgOn (24. Januar 2010)

Kauf dir ein YT oder fahr weiter Scream
Aber im Ernst, der Preis ist doch echt okay? Ein Demo Rahmen kostet über 2000 Euro und ist made in Taiwan (nichts gegen Taiwan, aber Fakt ist halt, dass dort günstiger produziert wird und auch die Auflage bei S wesentlich größer ist)! Allgemein gibt es wohl nur wenige DH/FR Rahmen, die es für 1000 Euro gibt, aber das dann noch mit Made in Germany und guter Qualität zu verbinden?


----------



## der Digge (24. Januar 2010)

Also ich finde den *LISTENPREIS* fürs aktuelle Ufo ST schon fair


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Also ich finde den *LISTENPREIS* fürs aktuelle Ufo ST schon fair



Es wurde gefragt was man verbessern kann und das war mein beitrag , im übrigen wünschen sich auch andere eine kleine preissenkung


----------



## CaLgOn (24. Januar 2010)

Sind wir hier bei wünsch dir was? Es geht um Verbesserungen / Veränderungen, die der Kunde möchte und die sinnvoll sind, nicht um irgendwelche unrealistischen Wünsche eines 16 jährigen Schülers mit der Geiz ist Geil Mentalität. Irgendwie muss die Firma N auch überleben und das geht garantiert nicht durch irgendwelche absurden Preissenkungen mit möglichst großer Verbesserung, oder Innovation am Produkt. Du willst viel bekommen, aber wenig zahlen?  Geh zu ZEG, da bekommste für 300 Euro ein Komplettrad, über 1000 Euro für einen nackten Rahmen sind ja unverschämt


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. Januar 2010)

sachlich bleiben, die Herren


----------



## CaLgOn (24. Januar 2010)

Edit: Quatsch. Habe einen dicken Kopf von gestern und is mir auch vollkommen egal, was sich Herr Banshee Rider wünscht. Ich gehe jetzt bei eBay gucken, ob ich für 2000 Euro nen Porsche GT1 finde, danach rede ich mit der Versicherung, ob die mir nen guten Schülerpreis machen.


----------



## Omegar (24. Januar 2010)

Ich bin immernoch für 150er Hinterbau mit 83er Innenlager und eine filigranere Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr. Vieleicht noch 15mm mehr Federweg...

Ansonsten ist und bleibt das UFO ein Traum...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Sind wir hier bei wünsch dir was? Es geht um Verbesserungen / Veränderungen, die der Kunde möchte und die sinnvoll sind, nicht um irgendwelche unrealistischen Wünsche eines 16 jährigen Schülers mit der Geiz ist Geil Mentalität. Irgendwie muss die Firma N auch überleben und das geht garantiert nicht durch irgendwelche absurden Preissenkungen mit möglichst großer Verbesserung, oder Innovation am Produkt. Du willst viel bekommen, aber wenig zahlen?  Geh zu ZEG, da bekommste für 300 Euro ein Komplettrad, über 1000 Euro für einen nackten Rahmen sind ja unverschämt


Werd mal nicht frech hier , kannst du dich nicht besser artikulieren oder was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Edit: Quatsch. Habe einen dicken Kopf von gestern und is mir auch vollkommen egal, was sich Herr Banshee Rider wünscht. Ich gehe jetzt bei eBay gucken, ob ich für 2000 Euro nen Porsche GT1 finde, danach rede ich mit der Versicherung, ob die mir nen guten Schülerpreis machen.



Wie alt bist du eigentlich ? Ist ja traurig wie und was du schreibst ....


----------



## Omegar (24. Januar 2010)

Es geht hier um Vorschläge zur Verbesserung des UFO-STs! 
Der Ruf nach einem noch günstigeren Nicolai ist jetzt glaube ich angekommen!
ALSO: Konstruktive Vorschläge!!!


----------



## CaLgOn (24. Januar 2010)

Ja tut mir echt Leid, ich wollte niemanden persönlich anfeinden. Aber den Schrei nach immer günstigeren Preisen bei permanent steigender Leistung finde ich nicht richtig. Qualität hat ihren Preis und der sollte auch bezahlt werden, sonst findet man demnächst N Bikes im Bikemarkt. 
Natürlich wäre ein 1000 Euro Ufo cool, aber ein Bike entwickelt sich nicht von selbst, genau so wenig wie ein Bike sich selbst baut.

Edit:

Nach wie vor:

-68/73mm BB
-135x12mm
-Gewicht unter 5 Kg inkl Dämpfer
-filigrane Dämpferaufnahme 
-1.5 Beibehalten
-Federweg von 170-210mm verstellbar


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Omegar schrieb:


> Es geht hier um Vorschläge zur Verbesserung des UFO-STs!
> Der Ruf nach einem noch günstigeren Nicolai ist jetzt glaube ich angekommen!
> ALSO: Konstruktive Vorschläge!!!


220mm federweg , weil nicht alle einen sauberen fahrstil haben , 150mm hinterbau , 1,5zoll steuerrohr , hs ready , 2 bohrungen an den ausfallenden eine kurze für freeride und eine lange für Downhill , iscg , iscg 05 , versteifung unter dem dämpfer gegen eine geschweißte lösung tauschen und fertig ist es


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Ja tut mir echt Leid, ich wollte niemanden persönlich anfeinden. Aber den Schrei nach immer günstigeren Preisen bei permanent steigender Leistung finde ich nicht richtig. Qualität hat ihren Preis und der sollte auch bezahlt werden, sonst findet man demnächst N Bikes im Bikemarkt.
> Natürlich wäre ein 1000 Euro Ufo cool, aber ein Bike entwickelt sich nicht von selbst, genau so wenig wie ein Bike sich selbst baut.
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Wieso ist es nicht machbar wie es zonenschein mit dem archimedes macht ? Da gibt es auch 2 völlig verschiedene rahmenpreise weil einmal günstig und einmal normal . Der aufwand wäre gar nicht groß


----------



## der Digge (24. Januar 2010)

Bitte ein Stück Analogkäse für den Herrn über mir


----------



## "Sebastian" (24. Januar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Wofür ist denn die stange unter dem dämpfer ?



Wurde das schon beantwortet?


----------



## CaLgOn (24. Januar 2010)

Das günstige Zonenschein Archi kostet trotzdem mehr als ein Ufo ST


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. Januar 2010)

ich denke mal, für die qualität ist der preis schon angemessen. vorallem wenn dann noch jetzt hier gefordert wird, was der rahmen alles können soll. absolut unverständlich.

irgendwie wollen die leute bei nicolai auch ihre familien ernähren. zudem hat nicolai eine sehr lange garantie, das muss auch mit einberechnet werden. was ist denn der nächste vorschlag?? nen ufo made in fernost?? *kopfschüttel*

so, nu dürft ihr mich wüst beschimpfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

[quote="Sebastian";6772435]Wurde das schon beantwortet?[/quote]

Ja ein paar seiten vorher


----------



## "Sebastian" (24. Januar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Ja ein paar seiten vorher



... un die antwort war?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

[quote="Sebastian";6772445]... un die antwort war?[/quote]

Rahmenversteifung


----------



## onealBF (30. Januar 2010)

also ich denke dass eine 135 Hinterachse optimal ist, genau wie ein 68/73 Innenlager.
Ich finde die idee gut, den federweg auf mögliche 210 oder 220mm zu erhöhen.Ein tieferes Tretlager find ich auch sehr gut, hammerschmidt oder b-boxx ist Pflicht und auf den Umwerferturm kann man wirklich Verzichten. Die Geometrie könnte besser nicht sein und für alle die da anders denken wäre vielleich die möglichkeit sinnvoll, dass man den Lenkwinkel am Steuerrohr Verändern kann (wie z.b. bei Commencal). Sonst sollte das ufo so bleiben wie es ist, die Geo sollte nicht verändert werden, sie ist einfach genial!Am Gewich geht natürlich immer was!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Januar 2010)

mehr Federweg UND tieferes Tretlager? Dynamischer SAG 3mm vorm aufm Boden schleifen?

ich steh ja selber auf Räder mit tiefem Schwerpunkt, aber nicht jedes Rad muss diesem Trend nachrennen. Das Ufo ST begeisterte bisher durch seine Allroundgeometrie. Beides würde dies nachhaltig beeinflussen.


----------



## Falco Mille (2. Februar 2010)

So, es ist Zeit für ein Ergebnis. Wir haben diesen Thread aufmerksam verfolgt und wir möchten uns bei Euch für die rege Teilnahme und die vielen, guten und konstruktiven Vorschläge bei Euch bedanken. Es ist uns in der Tat schwer gefallen, daraus ein Fazit zu ziehen, und natürlich konnten wir dabei nicht allen gerecht werden. Wir glauben aber eine klare Mehrheit dafür gefunden zu haben, dass das Ufo ST auf keinen Fall teurer werden darf und dass es bereits ein guter Allrounder ist, an dessen Grundprinzip nichts geändert werden sollte. So soll es sein. Die Änderungen, die bereits mit der nächsten Produktion umgesetzt werden, betreffen denn auch nur Details. Das große Unterrohr Gusset wird eleganter und schlanker werden und dem aktuellen Modelldesign angepasst. Das Schwingen-Yoke und das Tretlager werden so modifiziert, dass der Rahmen auf Wunsch auch mit Hammerschmidt gefahren werden kann. Geometrie, Federweg und Achsstandard bleiben unverändert. Das war's im Großen. In Kürze präsentieren wir Euch die ersten Fotos des neuen Designs und sind auf Euer Feedback gespannt.

Gruß, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Februar 2010)




----------



## Omegar (2. Februar 2010)

Ich bin gespannt wie es werden wird...
Einige Änderungen wären für mich toll gewesen, aber egal... Ich fahre meins ja auch glücklich seit drei Jahren und es werden hoffentlich noch einige weitere...

Never change a winning system!


----------



## der Digge (2. Februar 2010)

klingt gut 

hat sich eigentlich irgendwer mal gedanken über ne Postmountaufnahme gemacht? Scheint sich ja bei Gabeln auch durch zu setzten, fände ne 185er passend.


----------



## Schwabi (2. Februar 2010)

jo 185 PM wär gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## Omegar (3. Februar 2010)

Postmount wäre total klasse, da mitlerweile alle Bremsen fast ausschließlich diese Aufnahme besitzen. Aber ich denke es sollte wenn dann eine normale 6Zoll Aufnahme sein, da einige bestimmt auch 160mm fahren wollen...


----------



## Schwabi (3. Februar 2010)

also an so einem rahmen hat eine 160er scheibe wirklich nichts verloren.
wenn es auch geschmacksache sein mag.
aber der sinn von dem PM wäre ja auch dass man ein adapter sparen kann. und an so einem bike ist fürs hinterrad eine 185er scheibe wirklich am sinnvollsten.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Februar 2010)

da wären austauschbare ausfallenden incl sattelhalter interessanter.


----------



## der Digge (3. Februar 2010)

Schwabi schrieb:


> also an so einem rahmen hat eine 160er scheibe wirklich nichts verloren.
> wenn es auch geschmacksache sein mag.
> aber der sinn von dem PM wäre ja auch dass man ein adapter sparen kann. und an so einem bike ist fürs hinterrad eine 185er scheibe wirklich am sinnvollsten.



richtig 

nebenbei wenn wirklich jemand (warum auch immer) ne 160er Scheibe fahren will reden wir immernoch über Nicolai, so ein Einzelfall lässt sich dann sicher regeln


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Februar 2010)

Ist nicht 200 langsam Standard ? 
Ich fahre schon seit einem Jahr 220


----------



## der Digge (3. Februar 2010)

203 Vorne, 185 Hinten ist gängig und an nem Freerider am sinnvollsten. 8" und mehr am Hinterrad macht nur für Dauerbremser sinn die das mit der Bremskraftverteilung nicht raus haben und größer geht ja dann mit Adapter immernoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Februar 2010)

Macht bei Uns in der Gegend keinen Sinn da gebe ich Dir recht, ab 8km DH finde ich das aber Pflicht


----------



## der Digge (3. Februar 2010)

8km DH? das ne 10er Karte in Winterberg


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Februar 2010)

Wir haben für PDS noch Plätze frei.


----------



## Schwabi (4. Februar 2010)

ich bin gegen verschiebbare ausfallenden.
soll ein problem-frei bike bleiben !!!


----------



## Omegar (4. Februar 2010)

nicht jeder möchte 185mm fahren... ich zum Beispiel fahre gerne 180mm hinten. leider haben nicht alle Hersteller die Gleichen Bremsscheibendurchmesser. Is aber eigendlich egal, da warscheinlich eh eine is2000 für 140mm dranbleiben wird.
PS.: mehr als 203mm sind völlig Sinnfrei!


----------



## the.lowrider (7. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir die letzten 9 Seiten nicht komplett durchgelesen, also entschuldigt mich bitte, falls folgende Vorschläge schonmal vorkamen:

- Was mir persönlich ganz wichtig ist und auf jeden Fall im Angebot bleiben muss ist die kompakte Bauweise des Ufos. Wie viele DH/ FR  Rahmen gibt es denn, die auch eine 162cm "große" Frau fahren kann. Bis auf ein Canfield Jedi fällt mir nicht mehr ein und der Rahmen kostet nochmal 1000 eus mehr. 
- Der Rahmen ist sehr massiv, was einerseits die altbekannten vorteile mit sich bringt, aber ein paar Grämmchen weniger auf der Waage sind bestimmt auch nicht schlecht. Ich denke, dass der Rahmen eben mit n paar Gramm weniger, stabil genug sein wird.
- Zum Thema Volksfreerider: Die 135mm Hinterbaubreite müssen bleiben, denn es ist nicht einfach günstige Naben in 150mm bzw. 165mm Breite zu erhalten. Ich denke, dass man bei einer Hinterbauveränderung den Sinn des Volksfreeriders nicht mehr treffen würde. 
- Was haltet ihr von verrundeten Kanten der Hinterbaustreben? Das würde ja zum Thema "Face Lift" passen.
- Die Federwegs-und Geometrieverstellung muss unter dem Aspekt "Volksrad", meiner Meinung nach auch bleiben.

Viel Erfolg bei der Konstruktion MfG


----------



## Team Nicolai (23. Februar 2010)

hallo,

heute gibt es wohl bilder vom neuen ufo


----------



## softbiker (23. Februar 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> heute gibt es wohl bilder vom neuen ufo



Yow dann haut mal rein jungs! 
Wir wollen bilder sehen, wir wollen bilder sehen....


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Februar 2010)

! VORAB ! 

die neuen gussets sehen nicht schön aus.(wie ich finde)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (23. Februar 2010)

Bin ehrlich gesagt etwas enttäuscht, da es sich ja anscheinend nur um ein kleines Facelift handelt.


----------



## softbiker (23. Februar 2010)

och menno wo denn?
dabei haben die aktuellen helius-modelle so schöne gussets


----------



## nicolai.fan (23. Februar 2010)

ich find´se gut


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Februar 2010)

Find die Gussets auch nicht schlecht. Aber handelt es sich da jetzt echt um das neue Ufo oder ist es nur das kleine 2011er "Facelift"? Dachte die neue Revision soll erst nächstes Jahr rauskommen?


----------



## Omegar (23. Februar 2010)

eigendlich sollte sich die vordere Dämpferaufnahme doch ändern? Aber die Form der Gussets ist irgendwie komisch. Nicht so geradlinig wie man es sonst von Nicolai gewohnt ist...


----------



## softbiker (23. Februar 2010)

die revision sollte das Ufo unabhängig vom Erscheinungsjahr betreffen. Kalle schrieb ja irgendwo zutreffend, dass es für eine Firma völliger Quatsch ist seine Neuheiten Verbesserungen oder Änderungen nur zur jährlichen bike-messe vorzustellen. Fortschritt und Weiterentwicklung sollen dann wenn Sie ausgereift sind in ein Produkt einfliessen und nicht erst zu bestimmten Ausstellungen. Das es nur ein facelift wird hat man ja schon vorausgesagt., das hatte auch falco angekündigt. Geometrieänderungen waren eigentlich auch von der breiten Masse nicht gewünscht oder kamen nur schlecht an.
Dass die Gussets so in der Art wie beim AM und AFR werden würden war mir eigentlich bewusst und wenn auch der Rest etwas schlanker geworden ist dann ist das doch eigentlich ne feine Sache.
Also ich muss sagen mich sprechen die Gussets auch an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. Februar 2010)

Omegar schrieb:


> Nicht so geradlinig ...


genau... 

wie ein unfertiges blech rechts+links. 

*sorry*


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Februar 2010)

Die Form ist doch aber identisch zum AM und AFR? Hat halt nicht die schönen Ausfrässungen, aber irgendwoher muss der günstige Preis ja auch kommen.


----------



## thomlau (23. Februar 2010)

Da freu` ich mich ja, daß ich noch die alten Gussets habe.
Gefallen mir einfach besser. Die hätten nur eine größere
Ausfräsung haben müssen, damit die Züge besser durchlaufen.


----------



## softbiker (23. Februar 2010)

naja o.k. also das ufo st hätten sie schon ausfräsen können oder hab ich da nur ein knick inna optik


----------



## Schwabi (23. Februar 2010)

ich find die gussets gelungen.

nur die zugverlegung wieder übers oberrohr gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## kuka.berlin (24. Februar 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> heute gibt es wohl bilder vom neuen ufo



kommt da noch was .. oder war's das, was nicolai.fan gepostet hatte


----------



## Team Nicolai (24. Februar 2010)

hallo, unser ufo (orange elox) soll am freitag kommen, vorher leider keine freigabe


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Februar 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> hallo, unser ufo (orange elox) soll am freitag kommen, vorher leider keine freigabe



Und, ist es schon da?


----------



## haha (26. Februar 2010)

ups lässt sich zeit


----------



## Team Nicolai (26. Februar 2010)

nö leider noch nicht, liegt noch im eloxalbad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (26. Februar 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> nö leider noch nicht, liegt noch im eloxalbad



Verständlich, ich komme auch immer schlecht aus der Badewanne raus, ausser das Wasser wird irgendwann mal kalt


----------



## Hatschipuh (3. März 2010)

Und gibts jetz irgendwo schon was vorzeigbares?


----------



## Team Nicolai (3. März 2010)

Hatschipuh schrieb:


> Und gibts jetz irgendwo schon was vorzeigbares?



das paket kommt morgen


----------



## Boondog (4. März 2010)

meinz kam letzte Woche schon 

UFO ST 2010 mit Vivid und HS Ready







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## softbiker (4. März 2010)

Boondog schrieb:


> meinz kam letzte Woche schon
> 
> UFO ST 2010 mit Vivid und HS Ready



letzte Woche schon. Und da stellst du heute erst das foto rein? Ja dass du die ned schamst


----------



## Jierdan (4. März 2010)

traumhaft schön!


----------



## Team Nicolai (4. März 2010)

super cooler hobel


----------



## softbiker (4. März 2010)

Find ich übrigens auch. das schlanke gusset verleiht dem UFO einen etwas athletischen charakter


----------



## Team Nicolai (4. März 2010)

so jungs, gerade eingeflogen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/587341


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (4. März 2010)

Sehr schick 

Nur die Kettenstreben sehen etwas merkwürdig aus, da ist die Eloxierung wohl nicht so geglückt. Hoffentlich bleibe ich davon verschont


----------



## 7 Zwerge (4. März 2010)

Krasser Lenkwinkel 

Gewicht?


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Sehr schick
> 
> Nur die Kettenstreben sehen etwas merkwürdig aus, da ist die Eloxierung wohl nicht so geglückt. Hoffentlich bleibe ich davon verschont



Ich sehe da nichts.


----------



## Team Nicolai (4. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Sehr schick
> 
> Nur die Kettenstreben sehen etwas merkwürdig aus, da ist die Eloxierung wohl nicht so geglückt. Hoffentlich bleibe ich davon verschont



er hat recht, das ist halt das risiko bei eloxal, bei dem grünen helius AM von uns ist alles prima, aber was solls, ist das nicht ne geile farbe ?


----------



## KHUJAND (4. März 2010)

ich würd den hinterbau schwarz matt pulvern lassen. 
auf kosten des hauses. 

(so kanns nicht bleiben)


----------



## Team Nicolai (4. März 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich würd den hinterbau schwarz matt pulvern lassen.
> auf kosten des hauses.
> 
> (so kanns nicht bleiben)



locker bleiben kommt ein vulkatech aufkleber drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (4. März 2010)

ja die Farbe ist einsame spitze allerdings würde mich dass mit dem eloxal am hinterbau schon stören. Aber wenn ihr dass sowieso zupappt


----------



## dreamdeep (4. März 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> , ist das nicht ne geile farbe ?



Ja 

Hast Du auch noch größere Bilder?


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nichts.



Sorry, nicht richtig gelesen. Ich dachte ihr meint das Schwarze.

@Team Nicolai,
gabs Rabatt für den Hinterbau? Gerne auch als PN.


----------



## dreamdeep (4. März 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Team Nicolai,
> gabs Rabatt für den Hinterbau? Gerne auch als PN.



Dann möchte ich aber auch ne PN


----------



## Kunstflieger (4. März 2010)

Son kleiner Schönheitsfehler machen das Bike doch erst richtig individuel


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Son kleiner Schönheitsfehler machen das Bike doch erst richtig individuel


----------



## Simbl (4. März 2010)

Muß ich Angst haben


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2010)

Denke nicht.


----------



## Team Nicolai (4. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Hast Du auch noch größere Bilder?



morgen auf der bikebauer.de


----------



## dreamdeep (4. März 2010)

Simbl schrieb:


> Muß ich Angst haben



Ich mach mir auch Sorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (4. März 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Son kleiner Schönheitsfehler machen das Bike doch erst richtig individuel


Das entstammt aus der Litvilleschen-Argumentationstheorie Band 2 - für fortgeschrittene, oder?


----------



## MaW:) (4. März 2010)

Also solang die Eloxierung nich wie bei wie ein Riss, im Rahmen, aussieht...was es am ende zum glück nich war...is doch alles ok.
Deswegen gibt´s zu jeden Eloxalrahmen ein Infozettel


----------



## dreamdeep (4. März 2010)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Also solang die Eloxierung nich wie bei wie ein Riss, im Rahmen, aussieht...was es am ende zum glück nich war...is doch alles ok.
> Deswegen gibt´s zu jeden Eloxalrahmen ein Infozettel



Naja, irgendwo muss man dann schon auch eine Grenze ziehen. Man zahlt keine 400 um dann nachher eine bunt gescheckte Kuh zu bekommen. Das der Rahmenteilweise etwas fleckig sein kann, Schweißnähte eine andere Farben habe etc. ist ja vollkommen in Ordnung. 

Aber, soweit man das auf den kleinen Bildern beurteilen kann, ist der Unterschied der Kettenstreben  wirklich heftig. Und das dieses auch besser geht, sieht man ja auf anderen Bildern von elox Nicolai Rahmen. Bei dem Qualitätsanspruch von Nicolai, gehören da imho noch mal neue Kettenstreben eloxiert.

EDIT: mist, ist ja ein UFO, dann fällt das mit dem Kettenstreben natürlich weg.


----------



## MaW:) (4. März 2010)

Ja da hast ja recht, habe jetzt ganz vergessen das man ja 400â¬ Extra bezahln muss, wenn der Rahmen Sonderfarben bekommt.

Da hÃ¤tte Nicolai seinem Farbmenschen gleich eine kla****en solln.


----------



## Kunstflieger (4. März 2010)

Condor schrieb:


> Das entstammt aus der Litvilleschen-Argumentationstheorie Band 2 - für fortgeschrittene, oder?



Keine Beleidigungen Bitte, mit der Importschei55e habe ich nix am Hut


----------



## "Sebastian" (4. März 2010)

Simbl schrieb:


> Muß ich Angst haben


----------



## Simbl (4. März 2010)

Isser da?


----------



## stuk (5. März 2010)

zum elox:
ist das bunte elox eigentlich uv beständig?
ich habe schon von anderen herstellern einige rote, grüne,blaue elox Rahmen gesehen die nach einer sonnigen Saison richtige Farbverläufe von grell-hell bis zur originalfarbe hatten. Ein altes trek z.B. hatte da mal ein rosa Oberrohr bekommen. hoffe das nicolai das im griff hat bei den aufpreisen..... 
mfg


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2010)

Simbl schrieb:


> Isser da?



meld dich mal bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_budgeT (28. März 2010)

Gib es irgendwo schon Daten darüber, was am UFO jetzt anders ist, bis auf das Gusset!?
Gewicht & Geo wär gut.
Gruß manuel


----------

